# 8 or 9 wt BVK ?



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

fishing inshore for reds, 8 or 9 wt BVK? Any other advice very much appreciated.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

My 8 wt with Rio Bone Fish Taper line works well!


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

MarkA70 said:


> My 8 wt with Rio Bone Fish Taper line works well!


I have 5,6,7,2x8's the BVK is my go to. The sig TFO is the backup. Rio weight forward is a good choice. Small fly's is the ticket. Enjoy


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

8wt is all you need for Redfish, my personal fav is the Scott S4S. As to the BVK, I have cast the 6/7/8s and they are a very nice rod, especially given the price. I just bought my son a 6 wt BVK.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

that rod sure looks good,,, i have an axiom 7 wt that overline with 8.

im about to buy a 6 wt also , and strongly considering this BVK, 
is this a slower rod than axiom . should i overline this one?

thanks


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

On a windy day, personal experience tells me you're better off with the 9 wt. The effect of the wind on the water gives you some margin of error with the presentation, and the added distance and power certainly can't hurt. On a calm day, you're better off with an 8 or 7, because it lands a little softer and is less likely to spook the fish. A 9 could be used for some light nearshore action as well so there's also that to consider. Either way the BVK is a solid rod, probably the best bang for the buck on the market.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

On a windy day, I grab the 10 wt, can't see the need for a 9 wt. But I'm willing to learn because that Sage One is looking better all the time.


----------

